# Owl



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I went to a display Sunday and this was the main event. Sorry about the background but it was held inside. Really neat birds.

Great Horned Owl. I think she said that this bird is about 30 yrs. old.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Wow*

Man those are nice. There is a big one from the sound of its hoots living around my house but I have never seen it. Hoping to get a picture of it sometime.

Griz


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice photo. Bird looks well maintained. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Nice Pic! Owls are the coolest..


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

That owl ain't a day over 20 years old. lol


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Glad everyone enjoyed the photos. Do a search for Eagle Lady, I believe her name is Doris Magers. She travels all over the country. I think she will be in Bulverde Library in the next couple of days. She also has a Screech owl and a Kestrel with her on this trip. It worth the time to see these birds.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice photo's, Thanks for sharing.


----------

